
8 Things Only Computer Programmers Will Understand - mkw2000
http://www.clickhole.com/article/8-things-only-computer-programmers-will-understand-3513
======
ceautery
This was a "what the hell?" moment in the same vein as when I realized Tiny
Tim was actually intelligent and well-spoken.

